# Amazon Gave Me A Christmas Present



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When I arrived for my shift, they had no deliveries. But they said I’d still get paid. That made my day!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I got 4 of them last 2 weeks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lucky you! I didn’t know they do that because I’m newer.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

4 hour only 1 package....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s awesome.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> When I arrived for my shift, they had no deliveries. But they said I'd still get paid. That made my day!


They are so scared they won't have many people doing evening deliveries that they overbook shifts. Lol.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Invisible said:


> When I arrived for my shift, they had no deliveries. But they said I'd still get paid. That made my day!


Me too!


----------

